# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  فرم شماره 1 دفترچه کنکور

## Kamran7

دوستان داخل دفترچه راهنما کنکور نوشته که باید فرم شماره 1 رو پر کنیم و ببریم اداره آموزش و پرورش امضا کنه بعدش پیش خودمون نگهش داریم
 آیا این کار ضروریه؟

----------


## mojtabamessi

اولین باره چنین چیزی میشنوم

----------

